# a HUGE WTF



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

*WTF*

okay to the point 
I was at a hobby lobby a few days ago and I was looking at a locomotive and a warning sign caught my eye. Warning: this product contains a chemical that can cause cancer, birth defects or reproductive harm. okay so im not going to buy that. I buy some nickel silver e-z track, when i get home, the same label. IM just like what the f***. really? and then i do some research and i find that its in there buidlings trees track everything. I done with bachmann ****. hopefully other products don't cause cancer and reproductive harm. here is a video ( not me ) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWzxbSnVx-o comment/discuss.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Um, a lot of products have that warning label on them... Pretty much everything has a chance of causing cancer if you are overexposed to it...


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

I wouldn't worry about it... There might be a minor concern if you rubbed your hands all over the parts of the loco then put your hands in your mouth or made a sandwich every day for a year, but that is pretty slim chance of happening.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes by all means don't eat your buildings or scenery!:laugh:

Don't pick your teeth with your track either.


----------



## tworail (Apr 13, 2006)

LOL yummy buildings.

Some of my buildings look so good I could eat them.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I only eat the fishing boats on Fridays.


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

It's that cover your *** world we live in today.
If you were born before the 80's it's a wonder that your alive. LL


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

tworail said:


> LOL yummy buildings.
> 
> Some of my buildings look so good I could eat them.


are they charlie and the chocolate factory buildings?


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

tworail said:


> I wouldn't worry about it... There might be a minor concern if you rubbed your hands all over the parts of the loco then put your hands in your mouth or made a sandwich every day for a year, but that is pretty slim chance of happening.


after i saw that label i washed my hands after i touched anything modeltrain wise.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

Komodo said:


> after i saw that label i washed my hands after i touched anything modeltrain wise.


thats a good habbit to have anyways. mother told me to always wash hands as i get home and before i eat. chemicals or not there are bunch of germs on everything other people touch: currency, handles in mass transportation, pc keyboard, etc. somehow i'm still alive with all the chemicals out there. stay healthy


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hi komodo,

If you want to live in fear of the outside world that's your own business, but I'd suggest that you would be much happier rejecting that well trodden path. Those warning labels are the result of a lawsuit happy society where unproductive failures make a career out of unjustly accusing companies in court just to get money out of them.

I have a 6 foot ladder that has a label on it warning me not to stand above 3 foot 11 inches! :laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

There a famous law suit that took place some years back. A guy was working on his barn an stupidly put one leg of the ladder in a pile of horse poop. He climbs up, the ladder sinks into the poop, leans over, the guy falls, and gets hurt. He sues the ladder company. Why? Because the ladder FAILED to have a label that explicitly said, "Do NOT place the ladder in a pile of horse poop." The guy won the lawsuit.

Go figure ... Crazy world, in my opinion.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> There a famous law suit that took place some years back. A guy was working on his barn an stupidly put one leg of the ladder in a pile of horse poop. He climbs up, the ladder sinks into the poop, leans over, the guy falls, and gets hurt. He sues the ladder company. Why? Because the ladder FAILED to have a label that explicitly said, "Do NOT place the ladder in a pile of horse poop." The guy won the lawsuit.
> 
> Go figure ... Crazy world, in my opinion.



Another...a guy successfully sued a pharmaceutical (sp?) company because his wife became pregnant. Seems the birth control pills gave a schedule in the paperwork of how often to take them, but did not state who takes them. He swore he had taken them daily, yet she still became pregnant. Now the boxes say "Fer girls".


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

Reckers said:


> Another...a guy successfully sued a pharmaceutical (sp?) company because his wife became pregnant. Seems the birth control pills gave a schedule in the paperwork of how often to take them, but did not state who takes them. He swore he had taken them daily, yet she still became pregnant. Now the boxes say "Fer girls".


I hear its not got for men to take those pills 
lol. they should of gone to judge judy. She would of been like. you did what?  maybe it isn't that bad.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

It's the BLUE pills, guys ... stick with the BLUE pills! :laugh:


----------



## boats1 (Jul 20, 2010)

I think "Monk" just came on TV.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's your government at work. They want to protect you. 
They paid a researcher to prove it was harmful. Actually you did.
Your elected official required the warning that you also are paying for as a consumer. Keep in mind that anything in excess, is a poison to you.
Words of wisdom to ponder.
I have always believed that living is harmfull anyway.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

T-Man said:


> It's your government at work. They want to protect you.
> They paid a researcher to prove it was harmful. Actually you did.
> Your elected official required the warning that you also are paying for as a consumer. Keep in mind that anything in excess, is a poison to you.
> Words of wisdom to ponder.
> I have always believed that living is harmfull anyway.


im not old enough to pay taxes =)


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

I emailed them and they emailed them back and they say they have to because it contains plastic. No worries here anymore!


----------



## swiggy (Jan 25, 2010)

plastic - the only thing we really added to this earth - i wonder what the mountains will look like in a million years?


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

That's easy, Swiggy. We'll be long gone; the mountains will consist of clear plastic water bottles and silicone implants.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

i guess i will have to refrain from eating there products =( this thread can be locked!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Komodo said:


> i guess i will have to refrain from eating there products =( this thread can be locked!



Lock the thread?
Why?
You don't want anymore comments?

Nothings good for you in todays world. 
I don't know how I survived with all the lead paint that was around when I was a kid. I must have eaten some.
I actually rode in cars and they didn't have any seat belts.
I played with all kinds of toys that contained small parts too. Though I didn't eat them.:laugh:


Just don't eat anything but food and you will be fine.

It's a different world we live in today.

Bunch of stupid consumers who don't have any common sense and then want to sue right away.:thumbsdown:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

big ed said:


> I don't know how I survived with all the lead paint that was around when I was a kid.


A great-aunt in my family lived in the same house for 88 years, at which point she sold it to relocate to an assisted living center, where she lived several more happy years to the ripe and sprite age of 96. When she was selling her house, she (and the buyers) need various home inspections. They tested various things, and found that the lead content in the plumbing was "off the charts".

My aunt listened to the inspector's concerns, let him state his case, paused for a few seconds, then said, "Sonny, I've been drinking water out of that tap for 88 years. And I can tell you 3 things ... (1) it tastes great, (2) there's nothin' wrong with the water, as my 88 years can attest, and (3) if you go on and screw up this home sale, I'm gonna take that frying pan and smash it up your backside."

The house was sold in a matter of days.

TJ


----------



## Rocky Mountian (May 17, 2010)

big ed said:


> Lock the thread?
> Why?
> You don't want anymore comments?
> 
> ...


Could not have said it any better Ed.:laugh:


----------

